# RecipeDB - R=SB2



## bconnery (19/3/10)

Rye ESB  Ale - English Strong (Extra Special) B  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Yeast is Thames Valley Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1882PC)Munich is actually Rye Malt - 700g. TF Crystal Rye is actually Weyermann Caramel RyeHas a nice earthy spice from the Rye backed up by the crystal and choc malts.Really happy with this one. mashed @64C   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.8 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    0.7 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.3 kg TF Crystal Rye    0.15 kg Bairds Dark Crystal    0.15 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt    0.15 kg TF Amber Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Bramling Cross (Pellet, 6.0AA%, 60mins)    25 g Bramling Cross (Pellet, 6.0AA%, 15mins)    25 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 5mins)    20 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     100 ml Wyeast Labs 1275 - Thames Valley Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.056 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 53.6 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 39 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## chappo1970 (1/4/10)

Alright after sampling this wonderful beer at BABBS I just gotta give it a go Ben. This is gunna be my Easter Special should be good enough to sample by next BABBS. Lets see if I can do it justice?

Maple I know you are gunna love this one mate! B) 

Chap Chap


----------



## bconnery (7/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Alright after sampling this wonderful beer at BABBS I just gotta give it a go Ben. This is gunna be my Easter Special should be good enough to sample by next BABBS. Lets see if I can do it justice?
> 
> Maple I know you are gunna love this one mate! B)
> 
> Chap Chap



Chappo, just saw this and wondering how it went. 
Some others who tasted it thought the crystal / caramel, and even the Rye, could do with dialing back a little, but I don't think I would. 
Serve it a little higher carbed than you otherwise might for an English type beer to help cut the Rye slickness, although this beer doesn't have too much.


----------



## chappo1970 (7/4/10)

bconnery said:


> Chappo, just saw this and wondering how it went.
> Some others who tasted it thought the crystal / caramel, and even the Rye, could do with dialing back a little, but I don't think I would.
> Serve it a little higher carbed than you otherwise might for an English type beer to help cut the Rye slickness, although this beer doesn't have too much.




Well it got done as is as per recipe and is happily fermenting away. I didn't get that impression when I tried your version at BABBS so I didn't do any tweaking except I mashed a little lower accidentially  . I really like the slickness/Spiciness of Rye and it bring to a beer and am hoping that it will come thru.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## lespaul (13/11/11)

Any developments on this one bconnery, or just smash it out as per recipe?
cheers


----------



## bconnery (13/1/12)

lespaul said:


> Any developments on this one bconnery, or just smash it out as per recipe?
> cheers


Sorry I missed this question back in November...
I tried it without the caramel rye and it wasn't as good to my tastes, lacked a little complexity, but others have made it that way and prefer it. 
So, personally I'd go for it as is, changing the hops and yeast if you prefer, which is what I always do, but no caramel rye is also an option...


----------

